# First trip to Maui: Pleasant, but disappointing



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2014)

I’ve just returned from my first vacation on Maui.  Thanks to a lot of suggestions by Tuggers and my friends and coworkers who had been there, we had a to-do list much longer than it was possible to complete.  In spite of that, we gave it our best shot, and we had a nice time. Nice, but not great.

We arrived at Maui Schooner in Kihei in the early afternoon on Saturday, and our unit was ready to go.  After a long flight day, it was great getting into the unit ahead of schedule, and we easily got settled.  I’ve already submitted the resort review, which will appear in the Tug Review section after it gets approved.  All in all, the unit and resort were quite nice, and there weren’t any major surprises.

Since we knew we’d still be on Mainland time, we chose to do the drive up Haleakala on Sunday morning, the day after we arrived.  The jet lag was minimized at that point.  True to form, we were easily up and out the door of the condo by 3AM, allowing us plenty of time to make the drive.  When we arrived at the parking lot at the top of the mountain at 5:30, we were among the first vehicles there.  It was quite cold (mid 40’s), and very windy.  I’m sure the wind chill factor made it seem much colder. Staying out of the wind was the hard part, and we waited in the car a fair amount. Sunrise finally happened on schedule at about 6:30, and it was very pretty.  There were no clouds at all, which I’m told is very rare. We were able to see the surface of the ocean, all those thousands of feet below, and it was smooth as glass.  Quite pretty, but we didn’t get to enjoy the reflection of the sun off clouds surrounding the crater, so often seen in pictures. To be honest, it may as well have been a sunrise anywhere near the ocean.  But it was Haleakala, and another bucket list item could be checked off.

On the drive down the mountain, I chose to make a left turn onto Highway 37, and drove to Kula, so we could have breakfast at Grandma’s Coffee House.  This was a wonderful stop, the coffee and food were great, and it felt much like a place where the locals eat. http://www.grandmascoffee.com/homepage.html

On Tuesday we did the Road to Hana. Past it, in fact, to the town of Kipahulu, to visit the “Seven Sacred Pools.”  Obviously, our luck was not good – the pools were dry. All seven of them.  Oh well, another time. http://mauiguidebook.com/road-to-hana-maui/road-to-hana-sites-to-see-maui/seven-sacred-pools/

The Road to Hana itself was a fun drive in the convertible we had, made even better by a Smartphone app we downloaded called “GyPSy Guide.”  (Note the capital letters G-P-S. Get it?  ) They have several Maui tours, but the Road to Hana choice was excellent.  We were able to pair the phone to the car via Bluetooth, and it was like having a tour guide right in the car with us.  Absolutely THE BEST $5 investment I’ve ever made.  As we’d approach one turn-off, pull-out, or scenic spot or another, the narrator advised us to stop or skip it, in favor of a better stop coming up.  All the way from Paia to Kipahulu, he gave us tips and tricks, each of which proved to be spot-on.  It was excellent!  On the return trip, since we’d seen the stops on the way out, he gave an extensive narration of Hawaiian History, the Monarchy, Captain Cook’s arrival, and the changes since then.  All in all, a VERY enjoyable tour, made very personalized because the narration was tailored to whether we’d taken any side roads along the way.  Highly recommended.  If there had only been water in the waterfalls to see, pools to swim in, or creeks with water in them, it would have been a much more enjoyable drive.  (That’s right – we didn’t see ONE waterfall along the route.  None.  A complete disappointment.)

Lahaina was a great place to see, after a lifetime spent wondering about it. I was that kid you knew in school who was completely taken with adventure books involving the high seas, pirate ships, whalers, and a life on the ocean.  Melville, Forrester, even Michener took me everywhere in my head – and often into an imaginary Lahaina.  Small wonder I later spent twenty years in the US Navy.   Seeing the actual town was great. Walking the old town streets, imagining the harbor filled with whaling ships, and picturing how it must have looked was a great escape.  We toured the Old Courthouse, drove to Kaanapali to see the Whaling Museum, and we spent time on the beach.  It was one of the high points of the week, and we spent two different days exploring the area. http://www.whalersmuseum.com/whalersmuseum/Whalers_Museum.html

We spent the other days of the week just hanging out, or driving around – Kihei Road down to amazing Makena Beach and beyond, driving around Kahului, and checking out Wailuku.  On our last day we spent quite a long time checking out Iao Valley, and hiking up to see the view. We enjoyed the hike, and took time to really get a sense of how it was in the ancient Hawaiian times, during the battles for control of the island. It was extremely scenic there, and a definite high point of the week.

On the way back down the hill we toured the Bailey House Museum, the site of the girl’s school in the mid-1800’s. Fascinating place, and well worth the stop.  The actual artifacts and period images made it very realistic. http://www.mauimuseum.org

Tired of the tourist-trap restaurants that were so prevalent, we inquired about eating “where the locals eat” in Wailuku.  We were directed to the unpretentious, easy-to-find, and surprisingly good Stillwells Bakery restaurant off Main Street in Wailuku. The food was great, atmosphere very down-home, and we felt like we’d eat there if we lived on the island.  And the baked goods were great! They deserve their reputation. http://stillwellsbakery.com

My overall impression of Maui is it’s a beautiful island, and the people are very kind. But there is a crowded pace of life there that left me feeling like I just wanted to get off the road, and away from the rush. I was never truly able to do that.  Other than a few small towns here and there, it seemed like all the “Hawaiian” has been developed right off the island.  We decided Maui feels like a manufactured Hawaii for people who don’t “get” what Hawaii is all about.  The weather was hotter than normal, trade winds were mostly absent, and all the scenic things we’d been told were must-sees turned out to be not there – absent waterfalls and empty pools don’t make for a very memorable trip.  Despite deliberately not overdoing things, I left exhausted, and I was actually glad to leave the island behind – a feeling I’ve never felt before when leaving any of the other Hawaiian islands.  I haven’t yet decided if I’ll want to go back. And that is kind of sad. I really wanted to like it more.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2014)

I think you tried to do too much for your first trip... When I visit Maui, I relax. I don't drive much, and that's part of the appeal. Of course, it's tiring being a tourist!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ouaifer (Sep 30, 2014)

*Interesting, but...*

_Our friends gave us a bumper sticker that says,
"If you love Kaua'i, send your friends to Maui."_


----------



## lprstn (Sep 30, 2014)

Maui and Ohau are not my favorite Islands to visit. However, my teens love it and it's because there are more people there and it feels more familiar to them. I enjoy Maui because I go there and don't do too much of the touristy things. Last time we went we stayed for 20 days and visited the smaller Islands for a few days which was a vastly different, more laid back and enjoyable experience for my husband and I.

So don't feel bad if it's not your cup of tea. Just keep going to where you enjoy since you've been there and made your stamp.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Sep 30, 2014)

That is a lot to do in one week. People tend to think small when they hear the word island, but Maui is not a small island and that was a LOT of driving.

I also find Kihei to be a much higher pace and more crowded than Ka'anapali. that is just a sense -- there are probably just as many if not more folks staying in Ka'anapali, but it just feels slower (especially north of black rock).

I highly recommend 3 weeks next time!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks, Dave, for a really informative and thoughtful post about your first visit to Maui. You did a lot in the week you were there, and you certainly got a good feel for the island.

Based on your sense that "all things 'Hawaiian' have been developed right off the island", my immediate thought as I read your post was "Dave needs to avoid Waikiki and Honolulu and most of Maui and head right over to Kauai". Kauai has that slower, island pace. It's much less developed, less manicured, less 'finished'. You can still get a fantastic upscale dining experience at places like the Beach House or Tidepools or Duke's, but most of the time you're going to find places like Chicken In A Barrel (awesome), Brick Oven Pizza, or Ono Ono Shave Ice.

You can hike on the Kalalau Trail in the Na Pali Coast State Wilderness Park to see some of the wildest, most spectacular, stunningly beautiful scenery in the world--and if you're not quite that adventurous, you can also hike to Queen's Bath and swim in a huge tidepool (summertime only activity, as it's not safe during the winter months).

You won't feel "the crowded pace of life" on Kauai. There's no big town or city-like feel anywhere on the island. Nothing is ever rushed. A lot of people who visit there get frustrated wondering where all of the upscale shopping centers are or the beautiful marinas or the sleek cars and hip nightclubs. If they're looking for that, they can find it on Waikiki Beach on Oahu--but they won't find it on Kauai, which retains a great deal of that "old Hawaii" culture.

Thanks again for a wonderful and educational post about Maui. Of the four major islands, it's my second-favorite. But it's a distant second


----------



## klpca (Sep 30, 2014)

Give yourself a few days. You'll feel better about it in a week or two, especially if you had high expectations, plus hot weather. It may never be your favorite, but that is ok.  Fwiw even though I have been to Kauai a half a dozen times (and I have done some very enjoyable and fun things) I still can't quite settle in to the pace of the island. I can't figure it out. No worries - I'll keep trying - but Maui is my favorite island by far.

If you go back to Maui, based upon the national parks that you like to visit, you need to do the Sliding Sands trail up at Haleakala. The sunrise thing is overrated, imho. Sliding Sands is like going to the moon, only with beautiful shades of red, orange, green and blue. We do the RTH only if we are with someone who hasn't done it before (that is a long, long drive), but we never miss Sliding Sands.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 30, 2014)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> That is a lot to do in one week. People tend to think small when they hear the word island, but Maui is not a small island and that was a LOT of driving.
> 
> I also find Kihei to be a much higher pace and more crowded than Ka'anapali. that is just a sense -- there are probably just as many if not more folks staying in Ka'anapali, but it just feels slower (especially north of black rock).
> 
> I highly recommend 3 weeks next time!


I luv Ka'Anapali, both South and North (of Black Rock), it's so relaxing, unlike Kihei. I've never been fond of Kihei, except when we're offshore on a dive boat.


----------



## presley (Sep 30, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I’ve just returned from my first vacation on Maui.  Thanks to a lot of suggestions by Tuggers and my friends and coworkers who had been there, we had a to-do list much longer than it was possible to complete.  In spite of that, we gave it our best shot, and we had a nice time. Nice, but not great.



Thanks for that recap.  Could you elaborate more on why you like Kaui better?
We were originally planning a trip to Maui, but are now scheduled to go to Kaui.  I've been to Maui once and was not wowed because the parts I visited reminded me too much of local stuff, La Jolla in particular.  There are other things I'd love to see there, but we are going to Kaui instead.


----------



## klpca (Sep 30, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I luv Ka'Anapali, both South and North (of Black Rock), it's so relaxing, unlike Kihei. I've never been fond of Kihei, except when we're offshore on a dive boat.



Lol - I feel exactly opposite! We stay at the south end though, just before the turn to Wailea. But you know what they say - if everyone liked the same things, no one would be able to find their car in the parking lot.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 30, 2014)

klpca said:


> Lol - I feel exactly opposite! We stay at the south end though, just before the turn to Wailea. But you know what they say - if everyone liked the same things, no one would be able to find their car in the parking lot.



Me too!  I find Kaanapali and Lahaina much more crowded than Kihei.  We'll be going back in March and needed to rent a second week.  Dh said he wanted to spend both weeks in Kihei (at Maui Hill) since he doesn't really care for the other side of the island that much. 

Dave, do you think it was a case of being slightly disappointed due to the build up you'd gotten?

Although we do own on Maui and have gone back there the last three trips we've taken to Hawaii, we found that for many years we preferred the Big Island.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I luv Ka'Anapali, both South and North (of Black Rock), it's so relaxing, unlike Kihei. I've never been fond of Kihei, except when we're offshore on a dive boat.




+1

It's not uncommon for a trip to Maui to comprise of driving to west maui and not leaving until our return flight a week or two later. Unless I'm with people who haven't been to Maui in a long time, I don't see the need to leave West Maui.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luanne (Sep 30, 2014)

presley said:


> Thanks for that recap.  Could you elaborate more on why you like Kaui better?
> We were originally planning a trip to Maui, but are now scheduled to go to Kaui.  I've been to Maui once and was not wowed because the parts I visited reminded me too much of local stuff, La Jolla in particular.  There are other things I'd love to see there, but we are going to Kaui instead.



I'm one of the few here (probably) who doesn't care all that much for Kauai.  It's gorgeous....but.  And I can't really put my finger on it.  I've been there 4 times now, from stays of just one night to a week.  Even after the first trip when I was 17 it wasn't my favorite.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2014)

Dave - It's simple:  On Maui, you missed your 180º Ocean Front view, on Kauai.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the comments, everyone.  I'm not a stranger to Hawaii, and have been to the other islands a fair bit.  I lived on Oahu for most of my teenage years, and have been back numerous times since I left to join the Navy.  I've vacationed on Oahu, Kauai, and the Big Island many times, and like each of them for what and where they are - so I had high expectations that I could catch some of that "Maui No Ka Oi" feeling on my first trip to Maui.  And it just didn't happen.  It wasn't a BAD time, I just wasn't "feeling it."  

Leaving Maui, we went on to Kauai for our second week, and we were able to revisit places and things we thoroughly enjoy.  I found the relaxation I was after, and reconfirmed how much I like that island.  I'm just disappointed that the feeling on Maui was so different.  (And I actually LIKE visiting Waikiki, so it's not like I think all of Hawaii should be undeveloped.  I don't expect Waikiki to feel like Old Hawaii.  And maybe that's the issue - perhaps it's because I wasn't ready for how "urban" so much of Maui felt like?)

Presley, the feeling on Kauai is nicer for me, I think, precisely because it IS a slower pace.  It's easy to visit a smaller town on Kauai, and relax into the pace of life in that slower town.  There are lots of old-style Hawaiian homes and buildings and neighborhoods around, things are more lush and green, and it's a much less manicured kind of place.  There are no high-rise buildings on Kauai, unlike Maui or Oahu.  There certainly ARE some very fancy digs on Kauai, if that appeals to you, but if you like to step back from the mad rush and take off your wristwatch, you can do that too.  I completely enjoy that sort of vacation.

As klpca suggests, I'll give it some time to settle in, and see how it ultimately feels.  I'm not criticizing the place at all, just trying to sort out why it didn't register better with me.  Maybe I just had unrealistic expectations.  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Sep 30, 2014)

Dave, did you find any favorite places to eat in the Kihei/Wailea area?  We're going back in March and always appreciated input even though we've been there many times before.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 30, 2014)

klpca said:


> Lol - I feel exactly opposite! We stay at the south end though, just before the turn to Wailea. But you know what they say - if everyone liked the same things, no one would be able to find their car in the parking lot.



Yep. We love the location of Maui Lea. Basically, past all of the highly developed area, and a stone's throw from Wailea and great beaches.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 30, 2014)

Polly Metallic said:


> Yep. We love the location of Maui Lea. Basically, past all of the highly developed area, and a stone's throw from Wailea and great beaches.



That's where we own as well.  It just feels like home to us.  

Our favorite beach is the one in front of what is now the Makena Beach and Golf Resort (used to be the Maui Prince).  We started going there long before the hotel, or even before there was a parking lot and restrooms.   It still doesn't get terribly crowded, except on weekends when the locals come out, on the end away from the hotel.


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2014)

No water at all in the 7 sacred pools?  No waterfalls on the road to Hana?  Oh no!

We (DW & I) are going to Maui in a couple of weeks.  In fact, staying at Maui Schooner just like you, so thanks much for the recent review there.  I hadn't set up any set schedule of things to do (other than dinner with a former client who lives in Kula).  But I was kinda thinking of doing the road to Hana.  Did it once, twenty-some years ago, but didn't get as far as the 7 sacred pools.  So that was going to be part of the motivation to re-do it.  That, and it's a lovely drive, as I recall.  Do you think we should skip it?  I'd be happy with Pina Colada's at the beach or pool for an additional day.

Did you go to Hana and back in a day, or stay overnight?  I was thinking of booking a room in Hana, despite the fact that they all seem very pricey, especially since we'll have the timeshare sitting idle that night.  OTOH, we may just skip Hana entirely.  Opinions?

Thanks much for your detailed report, Dave.  I also prefer Kauai, but enjoyed Maui also, the one time we went twenty-mumble years ago.  I just hope it hasn't been over-developed in the interim.

-Bob

ETA - almost forgot, is the construction finished?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2014)

At the risk of having to survive a stoning, I also prefer Kauai to Maui. It isn't that there is anything _wrong_ with Maui, there are just too many 'mainlanders' trying for the Hawaii 'Aloha' experience. It's there, but buried under a very commercial facade. Valet parking. Concierges. Too-'ordinary' eateries. Pool towel and lounge police. It might as well be somewhere in Florida or the Caribbean.

The scenery is there. The whales are there in season. But like a cruise to Alaska where 10,000 tourists drop in daily to a town with 5,000 population, the experience is soooo much more diluted by the visitors.

I like the comment upthread, "If you love Kauai, send your friends to Maui."

Jim


----------



## linsj (Sep 30, 2014)

*Dave,* if I recall correctly from one of your other posts, I was in Wailea the week before you. I took the Valley Isle road to Hana tour since I would never drive it myself. The water in the seven pools was so high the park service wasn't letting anyone go in them, and waterfalls were flowing heavily. We made a couple of unscheduled stops to take pics of falls. I'm surprised all that water dried up in a week and sorry your experience wasn't the same as mine.

I enjoyed my time in Maui, but I still prefer Kauai for unwinding and truly relaxing.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 30, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> At the risk of having to survive a stoning, I also prefer Kauai to Maui. It isn't that there is anything _wrong_ with Maui, there are just too many 'mainlanders' trying for the Hawaii 'Aloha' experience. It's there, but buried under a very commercial facade. Valet parking. Concierges. Too-'ordinary' eateries. Pool towel and lounge police. It might as well be somewhere in Florida or the Caribbean.
> Jim



This is exactly why we prefer Kihei.  No valet parking, no concierges, no pool towel and lounge police.  For the record I really dislike Florida. :ignore:

And as for the eateries, I will admit I've been spoiled by where we are living now and really haven't found anything truly exceptional anywhere on the islands.  Good food, yes.  Enjoyable atmosphere, yes.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 30, 2014)

This is an interesting thread. We're getting ready to spend a couple of weeks in Kauai, and our prep and expectations are very different from our trips to Maui. We spend most of our days hiking and enjoying casual meals on Kauai, whereas our days on Maui are more sybaritic with a long hours on the beach  and leisurely meals in wonderful restaurants. For us, the Big Island is all about volcanoes, historical sites, and snorkeling, and Oahu is big city amenities and beaches. I love how every Hawaiian island provides a different experience!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 30, 2014)

That's too much for an old geezer like me to do in a week.  Sounds like you were 85 years old with 4 months to live and going to see everything on Maui in one trip.

We always attend a local church and connect with the locals for a relaxing time on both Maui and Kauai.

One positive thing about getting older is you get slower and the slower you go the more you see.  How much of Maui did you see from the jet?

Maui is definitely faster paced than Kauai and we both like Kauai better than Maui.  But it is like comparing red heads and blondes.  We like them both.  (Except for the M cubes)  Maui Moped Maniacs.  :hysterical:

Sterling


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 30, 2014)

I think that's the great thing about the islands, there are different vibes on the various islands which resonate for different people.   

Personally I'm not a fan of Wakiki but can appreciate the city & the rest of the island.   Coming from Los Angeles, Maui reminds me a bit of Malibu in many respects and I can plug into the elements I like about that island and avoid the others.  That's why I own a timeshare there. 

My wife and I had a dope slap moment however when the OP noted using the time shift to their advantage and going up Mt. Haleakula for the sunrise the first morning when you are still accustomed to the earlier clock.     Thank you for that!


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 30, 2014)

I really wish you guys would stop drawing attention to how great Kauai is


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 30, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> At the risk of having to survive a stoning, I also prefer Kauai to Maui. It isn't that there is anything _wrong_ with Maui, there are just too many 'mainlanders' trying for the Hawaii 'Aloha' experience. It's there, but buried under a very commercial facade. Valet parking. Concierges. Too-'ordinary' eateries. Pool towel and lounge police. It might as well be somewhere in Florida or the Caribbean.
> 
> I like the comment upthread, "If you love Kauai, send your friends to Maui."
> 
> Jim




This is the exact reason why we love Kauai over the other islands (Big Island is a distant second but ahead of both Maui and Oahu).


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 30, 2014)

Blues said:


> But I was kinda thinking of doing the road to Hana.  Did it once, twenty-some years ago, but didn't get as far as the 7 sacred pools.  So that was going to be part of the motivation to re-do it.  That, and it's a lovely drive, as I recall.  Do you think we should skip it?  I'd be happy with Pina Colada's at the beach or pool for an additional day.



The _RtH_ is certainly a bucket-list item. But having done it a few times, I much prefer the drive up Rt 30 (Honoapiilani Hwy) past Kapalua and Honolua Bay and on to the Nakalele Blowhole. Sweeping views of the rugged north coast.

You can continue (the road becomes Rt 340, Kahekili Hwy) to the Olivine Pools and on to Kahului, but you might want to read this first.

Another interesting drive is down Makena Road past the Makena Golf Course and Big Beach to the South Maui lava fields. Lots of feral goats to see in addition to the lava.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 30, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> The _RtH_ is certainly a bucket-list item. But having done it a few times, I much prefer the drive up Rt 30 (Honoapiilani Hwy) past Kapalua and Honolua Bay and on to the Nakalele Blowhole. Sweeping views of the rugged north coast.
> 
> You can continue (the road becomes Rt 340, Kahekili Hwy) to the Olivine Pools and on to Kahului, but you might want to read this first.
> 
> Another interesting drive is down Makena Road past the Makena Golf Course and Big Beach to the South Maui lava fields. Lots of feral goats to see in addition to the lava.



We have driven twice on Kahekili Hwy from Kapalua to Wailuku. I always wonder if the other direction is better as it's closer to the ocean. 
Yes it's definitely not for the faint of heart...


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 30, 2014)

Kauai rains almost as much as BC.

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Kauai rains almost as much as BC.
> 
> Sterling



I completely depends on where you stay - Princeville is wet and the opposite side of the island is much drier.


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2014)

Great report Dave and I have to say you explained yourself really well. You 
Really summed up my feelings as well. I don't think I expected too much or that
I tried to fit to much in. Others have said that there timeshare just feels like
Home. When you say that, you have really found the right place. That's how I
Feel about the Pono Kai and it's how I feel about Kauai.

I think I ended out liking it more than you. I will definitely go back to Maui.
After we took our first Maui trip last year DW and I both said in the end we wish
We would have done two weeks on Kauai and only one on Maui. I'll be on Kauai
In 10 days.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 30, 2014)

Really enjoyed your trip report, Dave.  I must say--based on some of your other trips--you certainly pack in a full agenda.

We agree Kauai and the BI are our favorites, and haven't been back to Maui in about 12 years.  But IMO even Kauai is becoming congested and has changed quite a bit from our first trip over 25 years ago.  Still love it though.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Dave, did you find any favorite places to eat in the Kihei/Wailea area?  We're going back in March and always appreciated input even though we've been there many times before.




Hi Luanne,
We found several places that we felt were especially good.  Most of these were recommended by Tuggers and other coworkers. They have excellent taste. 

We ate at the usual kind of places, like Zippy's on the way to Kahului, (great fresh-baked Malasadas), and their regular menu was good, too. But in Kihei itself, there were three standout places:

A restaurant called "Threes" at 1945 S. Kihei Road was excellent.  They have a full menu that looked great, but we went at the end of their Happy Hour, and had a variety of pupu's to share.  Drinks were great, service quite good, and it was an easy way to spend an hour, and leave happy.  Definitely worth checking out.  http://threesbarandgrill.com

Cafe O'Lei at 2439 S. Kihei Road was really great.  We ate lunch there the first time, and went back for our farewell, last night's dinner.  Both meals were superb.  http://cafeoleirestaurants.com

Kihei Caffe, also at 1945 S. Kihei Road, had a great breakfast. Order inside, then the meal is served at outdoor tables. Very low-key, but the food was really good. http://www.kiheicaffe.net

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2014)

Blues said:


> No water at all in the 7 sacred pools?  No waterfalls on the road to Hana?  Oh no!
> 
> We (DW & I) are going to Maui in a couple of weeks.  In fact, staying at Maui Schooner just like you, so thanks much for the recent review there.  I hadn't set up any set schedule of things to do (other than dinner with a former client who lives in Kula).  But I was kinda thinking of doing the road to Hana.  Did it once, twenty-some years ago, but didn't get as far as the 7 sacred pools.  So that was going to be part of the motivation to re-do it.  That, and it's a lovely drive, as I recall.  Do you think we should skip it?  I'd be happy with Pina Colada's at the beach or pool for an additional day.
> 
> ...



Hi Bob,

They said there has been a drought on the Hana side of the island, so things are drier than normal.  I'd expect when you get there, if the rains have started, then there would be something to see. You might ask around before making the drive.  The trip was worth it, and yes, I think the road construction is done.  The road was mostly well-paved, with good signage, and lots of places to pull out of traffic.  

The trick to beating the traffic is to leave Paia by 7:00AM.  That gives you a head start on the rest of the sleepyheads behind you.  We left Maui Schooner about 6:00. ate a nice breakfast at Zippy's in Kahului, and then hit the road.  We had a coolor of drinks and snacks with us, so there was no rush to get anywhere.  We took our time, stopped and hiked several places, and even spent some time on the side-trip to Keanae. It was a great diversion, to a small beach park in a small community that had an old coral and lava rock church. Beautiful building.  http://keanaecongregationalchurch.blogspot.com

We took the time to stop at Waianapanapa State Park, where the black sand beach is located.  It's smaller than the one at Punaluu on the Big Island, but it was still a great diversion, and gave us time to get off the road for awhile.  (I included a picture of the beach.  The Tug website has rotated the picture, but you'll get an idea of what the beach is like.) http://hawaiistateparks.org/parks/maui/waianapanapa.cfm

We did the round trip in one day.  By getting such an early start, we were able to take our time, enjoyed the drive, stop when and where we wanted, and appreciate what we were driving past.  We left Kipahulu, where the Seven Sacred Pools are, around mid-afternoon.  The sun was just setting when we got back to Paia.  

If you do the trip, check that downloadable smartphone app I mentioned in my OP.  It made the trip VERY easy and worthwhile.  Without it, we wouldn't have known where to stop.  I can't say enough good things about it.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2014)

UWSurfer said:


> My wife and I had a dope slap moment however when the OP noted using the time shift to their advantage and going up Mt. Haleakula for the sunrise the first morning when you are still accustomed to the earlier clock.     Thank you for that!



Happy as always to offer a helpful tip.  But I can't claim responsibility for that one - my sister-in-law was with us, and she suggested it. She lives near Sacramento, and her friends who visit Maui often told her to do it that way.  I about slapped my own forehead, too.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2014)

slip said:


> Great report Dave and I have to say you explained yourself really well. You
> Really summed up my feelings as well. I don't think I expected too much or that
> I tried to fit to much in. Others have said that there timeshare just feels like
> Home. When you say that, you have really found the right place. That's how I
> ...




Thanks, Jeff.  We need to meet sometime.  You and I have much in common. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2014)

MuranoJo said:


> I must say--based on some of your other trips--you certainly pack in a full agenda.




People say that to me a lot.  I've thought about it, and I agree it probably seems so.  But I don't see it quite like that.  I'm a very mentally-focused person whose brain is ALWAYS working.  I work in IT for a living, and I live through my head, my perception, my memory, and my ability to convey what I'm thinking to others, in a compassionate, understanding way.  

I find myself consumed with nervous mental energy.  I'm always THINKING.  I'm not the type who can sit and do NOTHING.  I have diagnosed Restless Leg Syndrome, and it's very difficult for me to just sit still.  Consequently, I can't just lay on the beach all day.  I'd freak right out.    My brain just goes off the deep end.  As I type this on my laptop, I'm sitting on the couch watching The Voice on TV, texting with my daughter on my cell phone, and trying to think of the best way to explain how my brain works.  It's not weird for me, but it's not how I think others do things. 

On a trip like this, I was looking for the mental stimulation that would connect with that place in my head that pushes the endorphin "Aaahh!" satisfaction button.  I had a laundry list of activities I could try and do, but I actually did very few of them.  I did spend a fair amount of time in the car, but it let me see new things around every corner, in pursuit of that goal.  I rented a convertible, so I could experience the outside while I was on the inside. If the car had not been a convertible, I don't think I'd have been nearly as happy with things.

So even though it sounds like I was always on the go, I wasn't.  I planned things out, so the long drives were spaced out.  I was moving a lot, but it was on the way to somewhere else, or to experience the island in as much of three dimensions as I could.

Thanks for the nice comments.

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2014)

> On a trip like this, I was looking for the mental stimulation that would connect with that place in my head that pushes the endorphin "Aaahh!" satisfaction button.



Oceanfront is the ticket.  We own at a small resort with 4/27 of the units having oceanfront views.  We bought 3 weeks and got gypped out of another one by CJ Timeshares, but that is another story.  Three is enough; four is overkill. 

Anyway, oceanfront makes the difference because when you are in your unit, and the ocean is 50 feet away, there is just something special, but you know what I mean because you own OF Kauai.  

So few resorts offer oceanfront because they cannot put everything oceanfront.  Those lucky exchangers who sometimes get oceanfront accidentally,  I have talked to a few of them in the hot tub.  I tell them we pay $1,500 per week a year for the privilege of staying oceanfront.   

When you come back from a nice drive and can open the doors and step out into the breeze and watch the sunset from your lanai, that is the difference.


----------



## kalima (Oct 1, 2014)

*Wow!*

YOu did WAY TOO MUCH for just one week!...we went for 2 weeks and no way did we want to do too much!....the place was so beautiful we were so happy just hanging at the beaches and the local roadside restaurants etc...we only did about 4 organized trips in the whole 2 weeks....your trip does not sound fun at all so I am not surprised you did not enjoy your visit....you didn't really visit at all....you charged through it!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 1, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Hi Luanne,
> A restaurant called "Threes" at 1945 S. Kihei Road was excellent.  They have a full menu that looked great, but we went at the end of their Happy Hour, and had a variety of pupu's to share.  Drinks were great, service quite good, and it was an easy way to spend an hour, and leave happy.  Definitely worth checking out.  http://threesbarandgrill.com


Have never tried this one.  We'll have to check it out this trip.



> Cafe O'Lei at 2439 S. Kihei Road was really great.  We ate lunch there the first time, and went back for our farewell, last night's dinner.  Both meals were superb.  http://cafeoleirestaurants.com


One of our favorites.  We usually end up here for dinner our first night and at least one other time.  Love their lilikoi margaritas. (At least I think that is where I get them)



> Kihei Caffe, also at 1945 S. Kihei Road, had a great breakfast. Order inside, then the meal is served at outdoor tables. Very low-key, but the food was really good. http://www.kiheicaffe.net


We rarely eat breakfast out when we're there, and if we do we usually just walk, so it ends up being at Fred's.  I've heard good reports of this place but it always looks so crowded.


----------



## Blues (Oct 1, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> They said there has been a drought on the Hana side of the island, so things are drier than normal.  I'd expect when you get there, if the rains have started, then there would be something to see. You might ask around before making the drive.  The trip was worth it, and yes, I think the road construction is done.  The road was mostly well-paved, with good signage, and lots of places to pull out of traffic.



Thanks much, Dave.  Weather.com shows no rain for Kihei between now and when we arrive, but it does show rain for Hana, so it might be good.

I actually meant the construction at Maui Schooner, which some of the reviews and some TUG posts have complained about.  Done?



> The trick to beating the traffic is to leave Paia by 7:00AM.  That gives you a head start on the rest of the sleepyheads behind you.  We left Maui Schooner about 6:00. ate a nice breakfast at Zippy's in Kahului, and then hit the road.  We had a coolor of drinks and snacks with us, so there was no rush to get anywhere.  We took our time, stopped and hiked several places, and even spent some time on the side-trip to Keanae. It was a great diversion, to a small beach park in a small community that had an old coral and lava rock church. Beautiful building.  http://keanaecongregationalchurch.blogspot.com



Wow.  6 in the AM?  Or Oh-dark-hundred, as I like to say? 

I don't do 6am on vacation.  I do that for work, and I hate it.  No way on vacation.  On our first Kauai trip many, many years ago, my DW woke me up to appreciate the sunrise.  Needless to say, she got an earful about what I didn't appreciate   I do regret that greatly; but OTOH, she hasn't done it again.   And we did do Haleakala sunrise one trip.  Having crossed that off the bucket list, I think that this trip we'll try for Haleakala sunset.

But if we decide to do the RtH, we'll make an effort to get up earlier than normal.  Thanks for the tip.



> If you do the trip, check that downloadable smartphone app I mentioned in my OP.  It made the trip VERY easy and worthwhile.  Without it, we wouldn't have known where to stop.  I can't say enough good things about it.



I suspect that the smartphone app may be a bit less useful without a smartphone, eh?    But thanks for the tip.

And thank you very much for the restaurant recommendations.  I looked up all their menus, and plan to visit each and every one while we're there.  Your tips from this thread are proving to be a treasure trove of information for me while I plan our trip.  Thanks much for taking the time.

-Bob


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oceanfront is the ticket.  We own at a small resort with 4/27 of the units having oceanfront views.  We bought 3 weeks and got gypped out of another one by CJ Timeshares, but that is another story.  Three is enough; four is overkill.
> 
> Anyway, oceanfront makes the difference because when you are in your unit, and the ocean is 50 feet away, there is just something special, but you know what I mean because you own OF Kauai.
> 
> ...



I agree, Cindy.  Our OF on Kauai really is an awesome feeling.  You don't need to ask very loudly, but mention it to DeniseM.  She's a bigger fan than I am. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2014)

kalima said:


> YOu did WAY TOO MUCH for just one week!...we went for 2 weeks and no way did we want to do too much!....the place was so beautiful we were so happy just hanging at the beaches and the local roadside restaurants etc...we only did about 4 organized trips in the whole 2 weeks....your trip does not sound fun at all so I am not surprised you did not enjoy your visit....you didn't really visit at all....you charged through it!




 You know, looking back, it doesn't seem like it to me. Maybe because it was my first time, and I was getting my bearings on the island?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2014)

Blues said:


> Thanks much, Dave.  Weather.com shows no rain for Kihei between now and when we arrive, but it does show rain for Hana, so it might be good.
> 
> I actually meant the construction at Maui Schooner, which some of the reviews and some TUG posts have complained about.  Done?




Yes, I think the Maui Schooner construction must be done.  I didn't see any workmen doing anything.  Housekeeping cleaning rooms and groundskeepers tending the landscaping was it.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2014)

Blues said:


> I suspect that the smartphone app may be a bit less useful without a smartphone, eh?    But thanks for the tip.



They sell a CD at Kmart for something like $15 that does the same thing.  (It's at the checkout lanes by the registers.) But since it's not GPS driven, it may not be as handy.  Not sure how that would work. 

Dave


----------



## eal (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting!
We spent 4 weeks on Maui last November and felt the same way - Maui is ... just OK. But bucket list items were crossed off, and now we can return to the Big island and Kauai with no worries.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 1, 2014)

We've always wondered if a vacation in Hawaii would be worth the extra cost for us.  Typically we've gone to Mexico instead.  This thread has been a great read!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 1, 2014)

linsj said:


> *Dave,*  I took the Valley Isle road to Hana tour since I would never drive it myself. T



I will second Valley Isle Tours for the road to Hana.  I really debated about driving myself verses paying for a tour. I am not much of package tour person, but have to say Valley Isle did a great tour.  It was wonderful to be able to just relax and look at all the sights.. no need to worry about the road, oncoming traffic, or missing something...


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 1, 2014)

The first time I went to Maui I really didn't expect to like it too much.  Being a Kauai lover (especially at KBV oceanfront condos!), I had always heard if you love Kauai, you won't like Maui.  But we're also snorkelers, so that put a new twist in it.  Fell in love with the snorkeling on Maui, especially when the whales are there.  We've been to Kauai in the winter 12 times and I've never heard the whales while snorkeling there.  Heard it all over Maui.  Did the RTH once---during a heavy rain storm with flash flooding.  We saw LOTS of waterfalls and flooded road!  Never have done the sunrise on Haleakula, but loved going there in the afternoon.    Now we're going to both Kauai and Maui.  And I'm beginning to think we need to give the Big Island another try!

BTW DAve---I see you're going to Bryce and Zion next year.  Just got back from there and LOVED it!!!


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 1, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> Did the RTH once---during a heavy rain storm with flash flooding.  We saw LOTS of waterfalls and flooded road!



The rain adds a little excitement!





Hotel Hana on a stormy day.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 1, 2014)

I just got back from a week (9/20-27) at WKORV (Westin Ka'anapali Villas - south resort) - and we loved it as always (sort-of expanding review on SW forum as I go through videos and photos).
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217291

Checked in Sat - bought groceries - and didn't even make it to the Concierge to pick-up our welcome gift until Thurs (drizzly day).  Sunday-Wed, and Friday - stayed on the same spot on beach - never even went into their pools.  Had dinner at Dukes on Friday and Sensei (Kapalua) on Tues - otherwise made good use of the BBQs and our kitchen.  Ate every meal on our OF lanai (overlooking Lanai and Molokai), and most sunsets as well - as mentioned, OF makes a huge difference (for us).
It was HOT, seas clear and calm, and gentle winds for the most part - absolutely gorgeous.  Spent most of my time chasing sea life with GoPro camera, and reading - perfect. Sad to head home so soon.

but... to each their own.  We rarely do much while on Maui - we tend to be more active on Kauai.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I will second Valley Isle Tours for the road to Hana.  I really debated about driving myself verses paying for a tour. I am not much of package tour person, but have to say Valley Isle did a great tour.  It was wonderful to be able to just relax and look at all the sights.. no need to worry about the road, oncoming traffic, or missing something...



I took this tour too and for the same reasons as you, I definately recommend it.
To me the rode to Hana and even the north road make Maui a smaller island
Than it really is. I did drive the north road and that wasn't fun and I wouldn't be
Driving the Hana road with any regularity during a visit. That doesn't leave a lot
Of the island left. There are plenty of things to do and see though and I did
Enjoy it and will go back. When I go back I will visit to one of the other smaller
Islands though.

Dave, one of these times it will work out and we'll run into each other. I'm
Booked for Kauai in May 2015 and February 2016. We just missed each other
This year.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 2, 2014)

slip said:


> Dave, one of these times it will work out and we'll run into each other. I'm
> Booked for Kauai in May 2015 and February 2016. We just missed each other
> This year.



I know, right? Although I did meet Tugger iconnections (Emmy) on Kauai this year.  She's a wonderful, energetic person!  She tracked me down at The Beach House.  "Are you BMWguy?" I had to laugh.  It was so unexpected.  Charming lady!!

February 2016 is a time we can shoot for.  We're planning a winter trip so we can go whale watching. Will be on Kauai, and probably go to Maui again.  Now that I know what I missed, I want to go back and see it! 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 2, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> The rain adds a little excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had rain like that in Hanalei Bay and the streets were flooded.  Had to buy umbrellas and flip flops to walk around.  Each time it rained hard when we drove to Princeville and even thunder and lightening but we saw the rainbows too when the sun came out again. No wonder this island is so green and lush.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 2, 2014)

iconnections said:


> We had rain like that in Hanalei Bay and the streets were flooded.  Had to buy umbrellas and flip flops to walk around.  Each time it rained hard when we drove to Princeville and even thunder and lightening but we saw the rainbows too when the sun came out again. No wonder this island is so green and lush.



Years ago (like many, many, many) my ex and I were on Kauai.  I don't even remember exactly where on the island we were, but it was raining so hard the road got shut down and we were stranded for several hours.  I remember holing up at some restaurant/bar until the road was opened again.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 2, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I know, right? Although I did meet Tugger iconnections (Emmy) on Kauai this year.  She's a wonderful, energetic person!  She tracked me down at The Beach House.  "Are you BMWguy?" I had to laugh.  It was so unexpected.  Charming lady!!
> 
> February 2016 is a time we can shoot for.  We're planning a winter trip so we can go whale watching. Will be on Kauai, and probably go to Maui again.  Now that I know what I missed, I want to go back and see it!
> 
> Dave


Dave, it was nice meeting you even though it was very short and totally by accident. When I hear timeshares mentioned, I always ask people if they are members of TUG and there you were.  I couldn't believe it either.   Taking pictures on the beach made my day and it was a beautiful sunset too so had to go back for more.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 2, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Years ago (like many, many, many) my ex and I were on Kauai.  I don't even remember exactly where on the island we were, but it was raining so hard the road got shut down and we were stranded for several hours.  I remember holing up at some restaurant/bar until the road was opened again.


This happened to us on the Big Island.  The road from the crater to Kona was closed too.  They had 17" of rain!  Can you imagine to be stranded and not being able to go back to your condo?  That didn't happen to us but to some of the other people at our resort.  I can't remember what year that was but I remember the 17"!


----------



## happymum (Oct 4, 2014)

The Beach House must be* the* meeting place on Kauai. We were surprised to run in to old friends/neighbours there.We had no idea they were going to be on the island.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 16, 2014)

oops, appears I fat fingered the link in this weeks member newsletter, so heres the ebola link instead =)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217946


----------

